# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT new update 2.28 &#60;vivo qualcomm frp fix,mtk new flash ic add&#62; 2018-01-24

## mohamed73

*The New Update is :*  
# Fixed some bugs in previous version
# Added MTK cpu support flash ic :  RX1BMBQX13MBJHBG4a2
for mtk 6753 6735 6737 encrypt mobile phones  *Download link:*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

